# Konstanter Schmorgeruch durch PC



## joe86 (22. November 2006)

Hi könnte mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen,
habe schon seit einiger Zeit (seit mehreren Wochen) immerwieder einen dezenten bis starken  schmorgeruch/elektrosmokgeruch in meinem Zimmer der eindeutig aus meinem PC kommt. Wenn ich diesen ausschalte ist der Geruch auch nach 5 Minuten weg... Mein PC klappt trotzdem bisher einwandfrei. Ich kann die Geruchsquelle innerhalb des Gehäuses leider nicht genau identifizieren. Könnte aber das Netzteil sein. Woran könnte das liegen? Kann das Netzteil überlastet sein? Ist nur ein 300 watt Netzteil und ich habe zur Zeit 3 Festplatten dran Angeschlossen.. Kann den Festplatten was passieren, wenn es bei einer möglichen Überlastung bleibt?  
Danke schonmal für die Antworten
Joe


----------



## MeisterLampion (23. November 2006)

Hallo Joe86!

Ich würde sagen, dass dein Netzteil der Grund für diesen Geruch ist. Ich hatte dieses Problem auch vor ca. einem Jahr. Bei mir war auch so ein verschmoorter Geruch im Raum und als ich dann einestages meinen PC einschalten wollte, machte es einmal laut *peng* und mein Netzteil war durch.
Ich hatte ein 25o Watt NT und habe mir dann ein 500 Watt NT geholt. (Jetzt is alles prima und mein Netzteil wird nicht mehr so heiss wie früher  )
Vermutlich ist der Geruch normal, wenn Netzteile instabil werden, ich weiss es aber nicht genau.
Deinen Festplatten etc. passiert nichts, auf jeden Fall war bei mir noch alles in Ordnung.

Mfg,
MeisterLampe


----------



## cille (23. November 2006)

Hi ho,
es ist dein Netzteil, da es mehr Strom braucht als es hat .
Dadurch brennt die Sicherung durch (Ist ein ovales rundes teil, sehr klein auch).
Irgendwann macht es dann Peng ^^


----------

